# What thinset to install laticrete strata mat?



## omegatilemass (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi.
I have been using latacrete 254 platnum for installing strata mat and Blanke securmat for about 2 years now. 
Im wondering what other thinset I can use for that purpose.








Any help is greatly appreciate. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you looking for cheaper or better? Do you need a total system warranty from the manufacturer? Hard to beat 254 for bond strength. Any modified should work, if you don't need the total system warranty. Laticrete has a list of their suitable mortars for Strata Mat.


----------



## omegatilemass (Oct 2, 2015)

jengebretson said:


> Are you looking for cheaper or better? Do you need a total system warranty from the manufacturer? Hard to beat 254 for bond strength. Any modified should work, if you don't need the total system warranty. Laticrete has a list of their suitable mortars for Strata Mat.


I was looking for something a little cheaper and esier to find. I don't need the total warranty. What about the mapei thinset from lowes? I have used their self leveler without any issues so far.
Thanks for the help!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

Any decent quality modified thinset will work, depending on substrate requirements of manufacturer of the mortar. 254 platinum will allow you to direct bond over cutback adhesive, sheet vinyl flooring, and other various suitable substrates as long as you follow the Technical Data Sheet from Laticrete. 254 is their premium mortar.


----------



## omegatilemass (Oct 2, 2015)

jengebretson said:


> Any decent quality modified thinset will work, depending on substrate requirements of manufacturer of the mortar. 254 platinum will allow you to direct bond over cutback adhesive, sheet vinyl flooring, and other various suitable substrates as long as you follow the Technical Data Sheet from Laticrete. 254 is their premium mortar.


Concrete subfloor in basements are the only area we use strata mat. Everything else ( plywood, hardiebacker or durock )
we use blanke securmat with 254.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

